
UN: Rapid and unprecedented action required to stay within 1.5ºC - neom
https://www.unenvironment.org/news-and-stories/press-release/rapid-and-unprecedented-action-required-stay-within-15oc-says-uns
======
argimenes
So given that there's a snowball's chance in hell that world governments will
act on this, what are the likely scenarios we will see regarding resource
scarcity and social breakdown. What can we as individuals do to protect
ourselves, at various time scales of 10, 15, 20 years, etc.?

~~~
siekmanj
Expect homeowner's insurance in coastal areas to rise, real estate prices to
fall, and sales of AC to increase.

